# Additional Battery



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Good Morning and Christmas Greetings to one and all.

If this is in the wrong section, can someone move it, thanks.

I see in January's edition of MMM that the new Bessacarr has a battery box with space for two batteries, (only one battery supplied). My battery is in a similar battery box, but with space for only one battery. How would you go about adding another battery and where would you put it? Can you buy these double boxes and install them yourself or is a dealer job? Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This deals with the generalities and electrical side:
http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm

Dave


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Dave

thanks for that and I had already looked, however where would you physically put the battery. That is why I was interested in the double battery box. My battery is in a single battery box under a seat.

dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't know the Swift Voyager. My own battery is under the seat held in place by small wooden blocks. No battery box is needed. I prefer venting to outside so I have tube through a drilled hole in the floor. There is space for two batteries there. Can you fit two without a battery box? If so, that's your answer.

Dave


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Dave,

You could install a second battery box, or even fit the newer "double" box, where your current single box sits. However, it is worth noting that any box which is sunk into the floor will require supports (by means of a frame) around the lip of the box, and this frame is within the structure of the floor.

A new box (or increased size box) will require this same frame, and this is most definitely a task for a dealer, as the floor must be cut, the insulation routed out (to the correct depth), and the frame bonded back in.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Ash

Thanks for that very helpful reply, I suppose the alternative to all the digging up the floor would be to have the 2nd battery standing on the floor alongside the existing battery box. 

dave


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Yes, that would probably be the easiest way. Just remember that most traditional batteries do need to vented (externally), and you would need to find a way to secure the battery to the floor. 

An acid drip tray would also be good, incase any leaks (Thetford, for example, do sell a battery bag for this purpose).

Alternatively, a GEL battery could be fitted, which would overcome most of these issues, but would still need to be secured somehow to the floor.

Hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

One should not assume that gel batteries don,t gas. 
Even these should be vented some way just in case a charger malfunction which could overcharge the battery and cause its vents to open and release potentially explosive gasses in the ideal blend to make a BANG.

C.


----------

